# Barber Agnus Dei



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. It's been a rough year. I lost my mother and my daughter. This seemed like an appropriate song to record:






I believe that my phrasing and overall dynamics are improving. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Rough" does not even come close to covering it. Words fail, so I rely upon the conventional:

My sincerest condolences on such losses.

Best regards.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Bruce, I am so sad to read this, you are in my thoughts. We are here if you need to talk.

The Barber is beautiful and you have a very pure voice.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

The recording is very beautiful. And I am incredibly sorry for your losses. I will pray for you.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely rendition. It sounds like you're reaching into another world, which I believe was your intent. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much, guys. I'll keep you updated on the progress of my first CD. A leading classical record company actually wants me on their label! Not bad for a 61 year old who has never had any vocal training!

Thanks again,
Bruce


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you sing all of the different parts yourself, and mix them together later? I thought it sounded really nice.

And like everyone else said, you certainly have my deepest sympathies...no one in this world should have to endure a hardship such as that.


----------



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Stargazer said:


> Did you sing all of the different parts yourself, and mix them together later? I thought it sounded really nice.
> 
> And like everyone else said, you certainly have my deepest sympathies...no one in this world should have to endure a hardship such as that.


Thanks. Yes, I sang each part separately and mixed them together. The software is Sonar X2 Producer. The mic is Audio Technica 2020.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't know how you begin to achieve such a performance; very fine, & poignantly fitting !


----------

